# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  help....sigma3 và mach3

## aladin

mấy bác giúp e với kết nối sigma3 (SGDS 400w) với mach3. đọc tài liệu thấy kết nối giông sigma2. em kết nối giống sigma2 nhưng ko chạy được. drive đã lên hiện chữ run nhưng cấp xung không chịu chạy. thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

phải setup parameter các kiểu con đà điểu mới chạy dc  :Cool:

----------


## Tuanlm

Một câu hỏi cực kỳ lớn. Bố con thằng nào trả lời đc sẽ làm thánh liền.  :Big Grin:

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

da em sài con sigma 2 rồi ạ, nhưng con sigma 3 thấy parameter giông y chang, nên em khai báo giông vậy lun, giữ 2 con có khác biễt gì không mấy bác giúp với

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác coi lại ngõ vào có phải là visai ko? Bác nhắn mã driver lên mới biết đc chứ.

----------


## winstarvn

hình như con sigma3 xài chế độ điều khiển cw & ccw không giống sigma2 xài pulse/dir nên cần có mạch chuyển nữa thì mới xài được, em nghe nói thôi nha chứ cũng chưa xài sigma3

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

Visai la sao. em mơi tập tành ko biết bác chi giao em với. drive e sai la SGDS-04A01A.thanks

----------


## tranhung123456

thì chỉ cho chính xác chứ
úp hình lên cho biết mã drive kèm motor mới biết đường chỉ cho
sigma 3 gần giống sigma V nên tham khảo tài liệu thêm đi
không có chuyện( hình như con sigma3 xài chế độ điều khiển cw & ccw không giống sigma2 xài pulse/dir nên cần có mạch chuyển nữa thì mới xài được, em nghe nói thôi nha chứ cũng chưa xài sigma3) đâu

----------


## aladin

em sai drive SGDS 04A01A. ĐỘNG CƠ SGMPS 04ACA21. E đã reset chạy jog ok. rồi cài pn0000, là pn0010 để điều khiển vị trí, kết nối drive hiện chữ run lun rồi. nhung cấp xung pulse/dir từ mach3 không chạy. kiểm tra dây kỹ rồi, thay con sigma 2 thi chạy ok

----------


## tranhung123456

còn 1 cái nữa bạn quên chỉnh tìm xuống phía dòng Pn200 về 0000
Pn20E=17bis=131072 vì motor 04ACA21 chử C là 17bis=131072
Pn210= số xung X bước vít me (chẳng hạng vít me 20 xung mach3 100 là 2000)
Pn50A=8100 hoặc 7100(run không cần cấp nguồn DC 24v)  cổng CN1 Chân 40+47x Dc24v
Pn50B=6548 hoặc 6547(run không cần cấp nguồn DC 24v)Cổng CN1 Chân 40+47x Dc24v
bạn không chạy được với mach3 là chỗ motor xung encoder chưa đúng

----------


## winstarvn

Bác coi manual 8.6.1 phần pn000 và pn200

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

em coi cái này rồi, phần này thi giông y chang con sigma 2.

----------


## tranhung123456

> em coi cái này rồi, phần này thi giông y chang con sigma 2.


vậy coi Pn20E chưa

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

chua hiểu cái Pn20E lắm. nêu số đó chưa đúng, thi động cơ cung phải quay, nhung quay khong đúng thối chứ đàng này là, khi không cấp xung, màn hình hiện chữ run, thi động cơ tự động quay chậm chậm, nhưng mam hình không hiển thị là có xung cấp vào, cứ run là động cơ tự quay lun

----------


## tranhung123456

> chua hiểu cái Pn20E lắm. nêu số đó chưa đúng, thi động cơ cung phải quay, nhung quay khong đúng thối chứ đàng này là, khi không cấp xung, màn hình hiện chữ run, thi động cơ tự động quay chậm chậm, nhưng mam hình không hiển thị là có xung cấp vào, cứ run là động cơ tự quay lun


đúng rồi cái Pn20E là tính xung của encoder
nếu để nhỏ hơn hoặc lớn hơn thì có hiện tượng đó
nếu bạn có kết nối driver sigma 3 với máy tính =softway SigmaWin thì dể chỉnh cứ reset về mặc định rồi chỉnh Pn000=0010 
rồi Pn200=0000
Pn20E=17bis(1204x128)
Pn210=sô vitme x xung mach3
Pn50A=8100 hoặc 7100(run)
Pn50B=6548 hoặc 6547(run)

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

e mới test không thôi chua kết nối vít me, hiện vấn để mạc đinh là Pn20E=4, Pn210=1, nhưng đọc manual thấy con sigma3 , sgmps chữ C có nghĩa là 17 bit mà a. chuyển sang run la động cơ tự quay, cấp xung cung kông co khác biệt gì, như là không nhận xung vậy đó. thanks

----------


## winstarvn

> e mới test không thôi chua kết nối vít me, hiện vấn để mạc đinh là Pn20E=4, Pn210=1, nhưng đọc manual thấy con sigma3 , sgmps chữ C có nghĩa là 17 bit mà a. chuyển sang run la động cơ tự quay, cấp xung cung kông co khác biệt gì, như là không nhận xung vậy đó. thanks


Reset về mặc định như lúc mới xuất xuởng đi rồi setup lại xem sao

----------


## aladin

co reset roi a. roi cai lai. Pn000=0010, Pn50A 8100, Pn50B=6548

----------


## tranhung123456

> co reset roi a. roi cai lai. Pn000=0010, Pn50A 8100, Pn50B=6548


thì làm nốt mấy phần nữa mới kết nối mach3 
Pn20E=17bis(1204x128)
Pn210=sô vitme x xung mach3
Pn50A=8100 hoặc 7100(run)
Pn50B=6548 hoặc 6547(run)
còn cái jack cn1 50 chân nếu cắm sigma 2 chạy được thì cắm sigma 3 hay sigma 5 ok
còn nếu không chạy được với mach3 có nghĩa là servo này hư IC số HC14 hoặc mấy con opto rồi tìm thợ khắc phục đi
 (tớ cũng có bị tình trạng như thế mua về Joy thì chạy nhưng kết nối mach3 nó không chạy)

----------

aladin

----------


## aladin

ok đã chạy được rồi. Cám ơn ae rất nhiều, chính sác là nó bị.Pn20E và Pn210. bữa giờ tưởng không quan trọng. ai ngờ sai là nó không chạy lun, mà con điên điên. và một kinh nghiệm nữa là con drive sigma2 chạy được động cơ sigma 3. nhưng cái được cái không, 2 con drive cài đặt giống nhau vẫn chưa hiểu

----------


## tranhung123456

> ok đã chạy được rồi. Cám ơn ae rất nhiều, chính sác là nó bị.Pn20E và Pn210. bữa giờ tưởng không quan trọng. ai ngờ sai là nó không chạy lun, mà con điên điên. và một kinh nghiệm nữa là con drive sigma2 chạy được động cơ sigma 3. nhưng cái được cái không, 2 con drive cài đặt giống nhau vẫn chưa hiểu


thì ở chỗ Pn20E đó encoder sigma 2 có 12bis hoặc 13bis
sigma 2 Pn20E tối đa gần 65000  
còn sigma 3 và 5 tối đa được đặt trên 10485760

----------


## Cnc Router

> ok đã chạy được rồi. Cám ơn ae rất nhiều, chính sác là nó bị.Pn20E và Pn210. bữa giờ tưởng không quan trọng. ai ngờ sai là nó không chạy lun, mà con điên điên. và một kinh nghiệm nữa là con drive sigma2 chạy được động cơ sigma 3. nhưng cái được cái không, 2 con drive cài đặt giống nhau vẫn chưa hiểu


Xin ad cho em xin sơ đồ đaua nối và thông số Pn20E và Pn210 với ạ. Em cubgx mua 1 con nhưng phát xung từ PLC mà nó không chạy ạ.cứ cấp tina hiệu servi on là motor đã quay rồi mà chưa câls xung gì cả.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Xin ad cho em xin sơ đồ đaua nối và thông số Pn20E và Pn210 với ạ. Em cubgx mua 1 con nhưng phát xung từ PLC mà nó không chạy ạ.cứ cấp tina hiệu servi on là motor đã quay rồi mà chưa câls xung gì cả.


sigma 3 ko chạy xung chiều như thường được nha anh. nó chạy vi sai. muốn chạy được cần có mạch chuyển xung chiều sang vi sai mới được.

----------

khoa.address

----------

